
Everything we draw should be alive by default - ekzy
https://vimeo.com/64895205#t=47m20s
======
ekzy
Stop Drawing Dead Fish Bret Victor
[http://worrydream.com/](http://worrydream.com/)

I encourage watching the entire video, but I linked to the last part which may
encourage you to do so

